# Left Coast Cycles 1st ride



## keith kodish (Dec 31, 2016)

December 17th,we had 25+ riders,Marina Park- Ventura Pier and back. BBQ after,than a invitation only warehouse sale,bikes,parts,TOC-the 80's. Was a blast! Thanx to all who participated ,next one March of2017!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 31, 2016)

You guys are awesome, great bikes too!


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks! I plan on seasonal rides,3rd Saturday's.  Perfect weather, potluck,Pacific Ocean,great camaderie, bikes,........

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 31, 2016)

Looks like a great time ...Been a while since I seen palm trees and warm sun.....


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 31, 2016)

You're welcome to come on down for the next ride,stay tuned,...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Jan 2, 2017)

Great ride in a great place with great folks.


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 2, 2017)

Mark your calendar, our next ride,3/18/17.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

